# Aqua Interface



## Vlaves (Aug 12, 2002)

:?: Hope someone could help me about that...

I have OS 9.2.1 installed and i'd like to have some kind of an Aqua theme for OS 9 installed. I have seen screenshots of the Themes on the Internet but I don't know how to install them and also where I can get the Themes from. I also do not have Kaleidoscope. So is there any way to make OS 9 look like OS X, I now i could not be exactly as OS X, but it could look nearly the same.

Would be cool if someone could help me about that.

Thanks

P.S. Sorry for my bad english. I try to do it the best i can


----------



## Vlaves (Aug 12, 2002)

Is no one out there who can tell me something about that.

Please, would be cool if someone could give me some more Info about that.

Thanks

Vlaves


----------



## senne (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't know anything bout that, but i think it's impossible. Apple had in the early years "Themes", but they're gone now.




senne.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 17, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/aquamakeover/


----------



## Vlaves (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the replys

This is the coolest site for an aqua makeover for OS 9.
If some one is interested in a screenshot i will post it.

Thankx

Vlaves


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 20, 2002)

sure, what the heck?


----------



## MikeMTL (Aug 29, 2002)

Well here's my desktop after the makeover. (Had to shrink it down to fit it on the site.)


----------



## Aquamakeover (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello,
I am the webmaster from Aquamakeover.com I noticed a couple links coming in from this page in my log and decided to take a look.
It's great to see MacOS9 users interested in getting an Aqua GUI.
I had one question for MikeMTL, in your screenshot how did you get the shadow below the menu bar? 
I have been searching for an application that can do that for a while now but with no luck.
And by the way thanx to Vlaves for saying it's the best OS9 aquamakeover site


----------



## MikeMTL (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey. Accually all I did was bring my desktop picture into photoshop and pasted my menu bar at the top in a new layer and added a drop shadow effect, saved it and dropped it into appearance. Cool huh? Thought of that while making a mock OS X picture. If you want a copy of it just e-mail me.

BTW-I'm the guy that e-mailed you the other day about transparent window bars and window shadows. MikeLloyd@iFriendly.com


----------



## plastic (Aug 31, 2002)

Universally cool...


----------

